# New Holland TS110 hydraulic transmission red light coming on



## DRWilliams (Apr 23, 2019)

After the engine warms up the steering/transmission lubrication red light comes on. As I drive the tractor and shift gears the light will go off and then it will come back on. Also I have checked the oil pressure at one of the hydraulic remotes. I am getting 2,800 psi. At approx 1,800 rpm, also my test pressure gauge is fluctuating up & down about 2 to 600 psi. I am thinking there is a relief valve malfunction. I change the oil & filters regular. 
Looking for some solutions 

DRWilliams


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

I presume you have the dual command hydraulically shifted 24 speed transmission. That being the case, pull your repair manual and follow the steps for diagnosing the transmission valve body and solenoids. The symptoms sound like a solenoid is failing.


----------



## DRWilliams (Apr 23, 2019)

I finally got my service manual. I do have a 16 x 16 transmission though. I did a pressure test on the low pressure circuit for the transmission found the pressure to be 15 bar I found no indication of a problem. Manual says I need 17 - 20 bar. Removed pressure regulating & low pressure circuit safety valves found no issue with the valves they look good. So I reinstall the valves added a extra shim to the pressure regulating valve. Now I have 17 bar and the red light comes on just briefly then goes out. When I raise the RPM the light does not come on. All functions were working OK. There was nothing to indicate a problem except the low pressure light was coming on.


----------



## DRWilliams (Apr 23, 2019)

Tractor is running good low pressure light comes on at low rpm after the tractor is warm. Probably needs more shim.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

You need to get the low pressure test off the lower limit, (up to 18-19 bar, for example).

Note: 1 bar = 14.5 psi.


----------

